# Good Central Bank data on LTVs and LTIs of new mortgages



## Brendan Burgess (29 Aug 2022)

Data on New Mortgage Lending I Central Bank of Ireland | Central Bank of Ireland
					

The Central Bank's mortgage market measures are aimed at enhancing the resilience of both borrowers and the banking sector. The measures set limits on the size of mortgages that consumers can borrow through the use of loan-to-value (LTV) and loan-to-income (LTI) limits.




					www.centralbank.ie
				




Published every six months. 

For example:


----------

